# Tool Talk > Machines >  Pipe bending GIF

## Jon

Pipe bending GIF.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...pe_bending.gif

----------

carloski (Oct 25, 2021),

cognitdiss (Dec 10, 2021),

dubbby (May 20, 2020),

extropic (Oct 31, 2016),

KustomsbyKent (Jan 8, 2017),

Lee Bell (May 14, 2019),

Miloslav (Dec 5, 2018),

Paul Jones (Oct 28, 2016),

PJs (Oct 31, 2016),

Trompie (Nov 22, 2019),

volodar (Jan 5, 2020)

----------

